# Audi enters two cars for the LMS.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi press release for their LMS commitment: 

_Quote »_Ingolstadt – AUDI AG enters the 2008 motorsport season and Le Mans Series (LMS) with a high-calibre driving squad and the most successful Le Mans team ever. Audi Sport Team Joest enters two of the latest generation Audi R10 TDI for Dindo Capello (Italy) and Allan McNish (Scotland) and Alexandre Prémat (France) and Mike Rockenfeller (Germany) in every race of the Automobile Club de l’Ouest (ACO) organised endurance championship. 

For the first time since entering endurance racing exactly ten years ago Audi now contests a European based sportscar series as a factory team. "Previously the European fans have only been able to see the R10 TDI in action at the 24 Hours of Le Mans," explains Head of Audi Motorsport Dr Wolfgang Ullrich. "We are absolutely delighted that we have been able to create a base together with the ACO over the last few months which will see our diesel sportscars on the grids in the classical European 1000-kilometre races. The Le Mans Series already boasted an extremely attractive field last year. The Audi factory involvement surely will further increase the value of the championship." 

Every round of the European based Le Mans Series is between five and six hours in length and are therefore genuine endurance races in which speed, reliability and low fuel consumption are decisive – all criteria that are of particular importance for Audi. 

Audi Sport Team Joest enters two third-generation Audi R10 TDI prototypes in the Le Mans Series which will also compete in the 24 Hours of Le Mans on 14/15 June 2008. Reinhold Joest’s team has been a reliable partner of Audi Sport for than ten years and has already scored five Le Mans wins and four American Le Mans Series titles together with Audi. 

*High-calibre drivers on the grid*
Audi fields defending ALMS Champions Dindo Capello (43) and Allan McNish (38) in the fight for the championship title in Europe. With nine overall victories and two championship titles in succession, the two seasoned campaigners formed the most successful driver pairing in the ALMS over the previous two years. A strong duo also occupies the second cockpit: Alexandre Prémat (25) and Mike Rockenfeller (24) contest the Le Mans Series parallel to their DTM programme. The youngsters impressed at the wheel of the R10 TDI in testing in 2007. 

"With Audi Sport Team Joest and our mix of seasoned campaigners and young drivers we should be well prepared for the tough task awaiting us in the Le Mans Series," says Dr Ullrich. "Our target is clear: We want to take the title to Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm and show who designs and builds the best sportscar and the best diesel engines." 

The season opener is held on 6 April at Barcelona (Spain). A total of five races are scheduled, including the endurance classics at Monza (Italy), Spa-Francorchamps (Belgium), Silverstone (Great Britain) and at the Nürburgring (Germany). The venue of a possible sixth race is still to be confirmed. 

What does this leave for the ALMS aside from Sebring?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (chernaudi)*

I had a good chat with JdN (Johan de Nysschen) at Detroit. I have one of our Motive Magazine interns working feverishly on transcribing it for me, but I can tell you the most poignant part as it pertained to ALMS.
Audi's biggest problem with the current ALMS rule setup isn't that it makes things competitive. JdN says he enjoyed the competitive racing. However, when an Audi TDI has to pit for gas and a petrol Porsche or Acura prototype does not and all due to rule changes inconsistent with the ACO sanctioning body in France, that's actually counter productive to any marketing efforts Audi wishes to attain through the use of the R10 TDI. 
JdN also said the Q7 3.0 TDI likely won't come until first quarter of 2009. Why so late? Then they can be badged 2010 models and that helps resale. That's a motivating factor for Audi for sure. How does this relate to Audi in the ALMS? He also mentioned that the rules change back to ACO rules in 2009. What this means is that Audi's first diesel models in the USA in years can be co-marketed with a competitive R10 TDI program.... one that doesn't have to stop for fuel more than the petrol cars.
JdN never said they wouldn't compete this year in the ALMS, but he made a compelling case as to why they shouldn't. That the reigning LMP1 champs Capello/McNish will go to Europe furthers the theory. 
If you definitely want to see Audi race this year, I'd bet my money on three races ahead of any official announcement from Audi. 
- We know Audi will be at the 12 Hours of Sebring as a shakedown for Le Mans. Peugeot will be there as well, so it'll be a slugfest.
- We can bet Audi will run at Petit Le Mans. The winners at Petit get invites for the 24 Hours of Le Mans for the following year, and teams like Aston have been known to compete in this race in the past for this reason.
- I'd throw Infineon in as well. Audi now has an Audi Forum at the Sonoma raceway, along with their Audi Experience driving school. It's basically the "home field" as much as Audi of America may have one and is a strong market for Audi of America. I'd guess Audi Sport might come over for that race as well.
Then, if Audi doesn't go ALMS this year, expect them back in 2008 in full force. With TDI at play in the market and full ACO rules in effect, they'd be foolish not to return.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. ([email protected])*

As for Audi's ALMS involvement, they'll probably race if they feel that they can win their fair share of races. Remember, it was the ACO, not IMSA, that came up with the fuel tankage rules. IMSA kinda painted themselves in a corner due to the ACO regs, as the ACO never banned "factory" teams in the ALMS or Le Mans for the LMP2 class, and add to that the quality of racing last year, IMSA doesn't want to completly destory that overnight.
The LMP2 cars will be 25kgs/55lbs heavier than last year(800kgs vs 775kgs). Romain Dumas reported from a Michelin tire test at Sebring a couple of weeks ago that the RS Spyder was on average 6 tenths of a second slower per lap than at Sebring last year. If Audi is able to go as fast or faster than last year at most cirucits, then speed wise, Porsche will be in trouble. 
Add to that, the extra weight will effect not only handling and straightline speed, but fuel consumption and tire wear, as the drivers will have to drive much harder to get close to last years times, along with the fact that the LMP2 cars will be even more crippled in heavy traffic. How much it will hurt them, I don't know, but the Porsches will be probably held to last years times at most circuits, while Audi will be noticeably faster at most circuits. Remember, the Pescarolos were 2-4 seconds a lap faster than the Audi's in '05, and held a lead in spite of having to pit 3 laps earlier, and Le Mans is an 8.5 mile track. I doubt that having a 3-4 lap disadvantage will kill them, especially since the gap in performance at most circuits will be very much narrowed or erased and then some.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (chernaudi)*

Given what JdN said, I'm guessing they're waiting to see what's up with fuel consumption. He couldn't have said it more clearly that if Audi has to pit more often for fuel than LMP2, the main marketing benefit or funning ALMS is lost.


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Given what JdN said, I'm guessing they're waiting to see what's up with fuel consumption. He couldn't have said it more clearly that if Audi has to pit more often for fuel than LMP2, the main marketing benefit or funning ALMS is lost.

You must have been sleepy in your first post. 
ALMS doesn't run at Infenion, they run at Long beach and Laguna. Seeign as how Atlanta and Laguna ar efar apart (and farther away from Germany), I'd say you'll see them in two races. 
If Audi with Le Mans, they might pass on Petit. Keep that in mind. 
Also, I'm sure you meant we'll see them in 2009, not 2008.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (GTX141)*

Thanks for the catch.








b]Update: I spoke to another contact close to Audi Sport. He says that because Sebring's always a shakedown for Le Mans, the cars that run are always Le Mans spec R10s and run by Team Joest... thus wearing Audi Sport (not Audi Sport North America) logos. However, he also said that doesn't discount the theory on a partial season of maybe two races this year.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. ([email protected])*

The cars are already 1.5 seconds faster than last years pole time, the P2 cars only about a second faster. So it looks like progress may have been made.
The fuel thing I think is a bit of a stretch, after all, they are in a higher class and faster. I think people can understand that. The only fair fuel comparison is against the other P1 cars, not the P2 cars.


_Modified by .:RDriver at 12:39 AM 1/29/2008_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (.:RDriver)*

And the R10's and 908's best times are well over a second(about at second and a half) a lap faster on clean racetrack, and the variance will be bigger in traffic, as the LMP2 cars don't have the torque and power to get through traffic as easily as an LMP1 car-GT1 Corvettes and DBR9s have been know to blow by LMP2 cars down the Mulsanne Straight at Le Mans, and some faster ALMS circuits.
But then again, if IMSA feels that things will be too close, they can make a rules adjustment before Sebring if they go by last year's precident, where a rules change can be made within 45 days of the 12 Hours itself, though IMSA has said that they prefer to wait until Le Mans to do anything.
Audi can beat the Porsches on speed at basically any ALMS cirucit by being fast consistently(street circuits, Mid-Ohio), or being consistantly faster(Sebring, Road America, Mosport). If they can get the fuel consupmtion reasonably close(made easier by the fact that the extra weight should hurt the Porsche's fuel economy), Audi should have a reasonable chance at winning like 80% of the races in the ALMS this year.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (chernaudi)*

Looking at the ALMS announcement and the LMS announcement.... the driver set up is as follows. 
ALMS
McNish/Capello
Luhr(replacing Pirro)/Werner
LMS
McNish/Capello
Primat/Rockenfeller
the latter for each series makes sense, and per the announcement I see them racing in there perspective series....but what about McNish/Dindo? Is it possible there pulling double duty? Is it possible Biela/Kristiansian/Pirro drive the other ALMS car (they are at Sebring) during the weeks that overlap?
Inquiring minds want to know. 
I understand why Audi could have issue with IMSA and run a partial schedule but I HOPE they dont as a fan of course. 
There seems to be no communication on the ALMS webcite speaking about a partial year....and of course ALMS would take a HUGE hit with out Audi there....
Any new developments in the last two days that people are hearing? 

The ALMS Schedule of 12 races is as follows
3/15,4/5,4/19,4/26,5/18,7/12,7/19,8/9,8/24,8/30,10/4.10/18
The LMS Schedule of 5 races (maybe a 6th will be added) is as follows.
4/5,4/26,5/11,8/17,9/12
This means as of now, that two dates over lap, 4/5 and 4/26. That is St.Petersburg and Houston.







(not a great race, but my local one none the less)
For those two races I am not sure what Audi would do....
Luhr/Werner would obviously stay here for the ALMS, but does Audi just field one car? Do they not show at all? Does some contingent of Pirro/Kristiansian/Biela make up the second car in McNish and Dindos absense?



_Modified by NSalvatore at 1:03 PM 1/31/2008_


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (NSalvatore)*

At least two of the first four LMS races are on the same weekends as ALMS events, so I dont think there will be any double duty for the LMS drivers.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (.:RDriver)*

It's not impossible, but I doubt that Audi would want to go through the logistical nightmare trying to get Allan and Dindo to race meetings that happen within the same 24-36 hour period.
Granted, Kevin Harvick and Carl Edwards among others have done it in NASCAR several times, but the Sprint and Nationwide series usually run at the same track on the same weekend, and even when that doesn't happen, at least the races are within the same continent!
If Audi runs two cars in the ALMS, I wouldn't bet my mortgage on Biela and Pirro, but they're the front runners if Audi decides to run two cars in the ALMS.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (chernaudi)*

Cher- The ALMS announcement from Audi states McNish and Dindo on it...granted that was prior to the LMS announcement, but there has been no recanting of the intial one either.....
I have full confidence based on all I have read that they will be running a full season...the question is the drivers. 
Do McNish/Dindo totally leave the ALMS fold, Sebring and Petit aside and they are replaced with Biela/Pirro altogether........or does Audi run there ALMS schedule as they annouced and then have one car for the two over lapping dates...or have Pirro and Biela in for those two?


----------



## GTX141 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_
Audi can beat the Porsches on speed at basically any ALMS cirucit by being fast consistently(street circuits, Mid-Ohio), or being consistantly faster(Sebring, Road America, Mosport). If they can get the fuel consupmtion reasonably close(made easier by the fact that the extra weight should hurt the Porsche's fuel economy), Audi should have a reasonable chance at winning like 80% of the races in the ALMS this year.

I think your assessment is quite liberal. The 6% increase in P2 weight won't really offset the 10% difference in fuel tank size between P2 and P1. All the speed difference in the world won't help Audi when they have to pit more than Porsche. 
As for that whole faster thing, the Porsches were less than a second off the R10s time at Sebring testing, and Sebring is supposed to be an Audi track. The 100lbs added to the RSs won't eliminat the second-or-more advantage they had on the R10s at almost all the tracks last year. Hell, if memory serves correctly,the RSs qualified 3 seconds faster than the R10s at Utah last year. 
Don't you think AoA would have pulled the trigger already on an announcement if they thought they'd dominate?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (GTX141)*

And guess how Penske won Utah last year? A desperate fuel gamble! Briscoe nearly ran out on the last lap, and if that happened, Ryan would've been screwed. 
The Audis ran fast laps more consistantly, because the Porsches(and all other LMP2 cars) were crippled in traffic, which that weight increase(55 lbs will hurt an LMP2 car worse than an LMP1 car, let alone the R10), and having 20-30 less horsepower than last year will make that fact of life even worse. 
At Utah, the Penske Porsches were being almost run down by Corvettes that they passed earlier down the same straight away! That's 650-700hp vs 500hp! Now add 25 kgs and deduct 20-30hp. 
And also take into consideration the fact that Audi's stops now only take as long as the LMP2 cars' And that extra weight will also harm the Porsche's fuel economy and tirewear-they have to be hammering those cars to run the pace that their running.
Life will be harder on the LMP2 contingent this year, and with Acura being on pace with the Penske guys, they'll have a lot more to worry about than Audi this year.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi enters two cars for the LMS. (chernaudi)*

Sorry to add to a dead thread, but the performance gap between Audi and Porsche at some circuits seems purely weight related. I know that Jimmy said that the R10's wheelbase may be part of the agility problems with the R10. Of couse, I don't expect Jimmy to be walking around with a tape measurer, or take photos of the cars and scale them to the same size scale and measure the photos on a CAD program, but I can say that the Porsche RS Spyder's wheelbase isn't all that much shorter than the R10's(it's within 3-3.5 inches of it).
Though not posted at his site, Mulsanne Mike(16v's friend), has quoted the RS Spyder's wheelbase as being 2900mm, or about 114 inches. Just for perspective, that's about 2 inches longer than an Audi A6's wheel base, and about 2 inches shorter than an Audi A8's wheelbase. Look at post #53 here, and there's also an explanation for the wheelbase increases in that post: http://www.ten-tenths.com/foru...age=4
So it's down to weight and power to weight ratios.


----------

